# 1941 Rollfast -



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is a pic of my most recent finds.This beauty looks as good as it rides.Very nice original paint,a real looker.Should be fun on the next SKIDKING RIDE.












E  .


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 2, 2008)

Saw it on ebay, very cool ride. I have the same bike and paint scheme, a year or two earlier in red and blue and it has quickly become a favorite ride...


----------

